

Piracy uses 24% of all bandwidth - denzil_correa
http://m.screendaily.com/5060528.article

======
chetanahuja
That's cool and all, but are the pirates really watching that much Netflix on
their boats. How do they even find the time, what with all the looting, and
the pillaging and the parrot training and whatnot.

